# Tim Cartmell - Practical Chin Na



## Kong Soo Do (Aug 22, 2011)

I've studied Chin Na (along with other locking arts) over the last couple of decades.  In my profession I use locking techniques far more often than striking, though that is utilized as well.  I've looked at many Chin Na resources over the years such as Dr. Yang and have many of his books and videos.  I also have video and books from Tim Cartmell such as his _Practical Chin Na _and _Effortless Throws_.

Does anyone have experience with Mr. Cartmell and if so, what is your opinion?

Thank you.


----------



## oaktree (Aug 22, 2011)

I personally have not trained with Tim however I enjoy his writings and research as well as his forum and website.
 I highly recommend his stuff.


----------



## mograph (Aug 22, 2011)

I enjoy his writings as well. Very practical.


----------



## clfsean (Aug 22, 2011)

Ditto. I've never had a chance to touch up with him, but from talking with people who have & his writings, he's on the up & up. He's not one to sit & theorize & then self aggrandize on his theorizing. He goes out & finds out the jist of things, then speaks about it.


----------



## Brian King (Aug 23, 2011)

Tim is a good guy and very knowledgable on many different Chinese styles. He also has extensive BJJ experience. His teaching is hands on and fun. I have been able to attend a few seminars with Tim and enjoyed them even though I do not do practice Chinese arts. He was very open to teaching no matter what a students base art is. 

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Aug 25, 2011)

I appreciate all the comments on Mr. Cartmell.  In one of his book bios he is listed as an 8th Dan.  Is this in a CMA or something else?  I know some CMA's use the Dan/Kyu system, is it common and growing?


----------



## clfsean (Aug 25, 2011)

Kong Soo Do said:


> I appreciate all the comments on Mr. Cartmell.  In one of his book bios he is listed as an 8th Dan.  Is this in a CMA or something else?  I know some CMA's use the Dan/Kyu system, is it common and growing?



No it's not common but if I'm remembering correctly, his CMA training is out of Taiwan & the school he's from has something set up like that. But the notion is taking hold here in the states thanks to the Dan/Kyu system & the visible goal to paying parents for little Johnny to get his black belt by the time he's 5 because the contract said so. 

On the mainland, the PRC set up a Duan ranking system *almost identical to Dan/Kyu* for wushu gradings & to acknowledge the old vanguard that kept CMA alive during the purges during the Cultural Revolution... in a nutshell.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you again


----------

